# sandfleas



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyboy know were i can buy some around johnsons beach?


----------



## longn9k (Nov 10, 2012)

Gray's tackle in the Winn-Dixie shopping center usually has some (but they are out today). The only other place I know that has them is Wally World in the freezers of the fishing section. It's cheaper to just get them yourself.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I havent been able to get none at vrays for a few weeks! And i broke my rake!


----------



## longn9k (Nov 10, 2012)

Wal-Mart........


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Thx i didnt know they had them there


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll sell you a cheap rake for $10.


----------

